# Merchant Review: Twisted Visions = GARBAGE



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I wanted to post a review of a merchant I reciently purchased from. My review is unbias and factual. We have ALL seen these props on Ebay over the years..my advice? DON"T WASTE YOUR MONEY!!!!!!

I ordered a Halloween Prop DEAD ZOMBIE Corpse Mask Props - eBay (item 380148990647 end time Aug-20-09 12:55:42 PDT) from a post that Don had posted a few weeks back. I clicked on the link and saw the Zombie (that you see all over ebay) and it took you to his ebay listing which shows an EXTREMELY detailed zombie,with custom paint (which is also stated in the ad) NOT mass produced, and looked amazing, shimmiring paint, detailed teeth, eyes that look like real eyes! The offer was good so I paid for my custom painted zombie to arrive at my door.

After a week or so, it finally arrived! A small 10x10 USPS box, I actually did not know what this was? What did I order that was so small?? I opened the box to find my CUSTOM ZOMBIE, NOT MASS PRODUCED, jamed into a small box, ok, ok,I can get over that.

When I "unfurlled" my zombie...I was completely disappointed, sloppy paint (Don just slapped his mouth with red paint AND then jammed a red brush in his eye NOW THATS CUSTOM)!!, NO DETAIL, and *NOT EVEN THE SAME MOLD AS PICTURED!!.* (longer neck and head in picture) What an utter disappointment..I fell for it...the bait and switch...SHow the best, highest detailed product...and ship the crap... I think he should be ashamed at what he is "showing" and then actually "shipping" VERY DECEPTIVE!!!!

*Lets take a look shall we?*

Here is what was listed! Actual photos of the prop!! Here is what I recieved in my box....































Look at the custom details on the "eye" ooooooooohhh...NOT!!!!!!!!










If I were a bettin man, these came right off the boat from China! they are absolutly NOTHING like what is shown in the listing or described... I can certainly take more photos if anyone needs them!

STEER CLEAR OF TWISTED VISIONS!


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd have to agree with you Meltdown. I think what they do is show one of their 'custom' hand painted jobs on these sites, then when you order you get one of the 'mass produced' ones that looks like it was painted by a Oompa Loompa. Ha! 
I had gotten a M.Myers groundbreaker a few years ago and it did not look like what was pictured from where I bought it. 
Maybe you could try and do some touch ups on your own?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep, thats what ill have to do, but the reason for my post is to warn other members that "here is what you'll really get". Not the pretty picture shown. I get soo sick of that during the holiday season... and personally I think it was a "blind" oompa Loompa...


----------



## Robert (Apr 28, 2008)

Your other option would be to negotiate a settlement with the seller, in exchange for not leaving blistering feedback.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats just straight up BS. I'm sure you can make it look a hell of alot better!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you contacted the vendor? There is a chance that he/she will replace the crappy one in exchange for the one you assumed you were paying for, because they know that with the internet, and the relative smallness of this particular community, they can be put out of business by just a few bad reviews. Just a thought, but I would be on the phone with the vendor, and blowing up their email inbox, until I got results. If you show him/her exactly how displeased you are, and that you're not going to back down until you get what you paid for, they might get the idea, and send you the correct item. Sorry for your unfortunate Oompa Loompa painted mask.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The original one is very cool, and I would have bought it too. Thanks for the warning. The one you got doesn't look anything like the original. I'm very sorry this happened. I'm sure you can improve it if they won't exchange it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow thanks for the warning. I admired Twisted Visions work for a long time and I am very surprised that he would send out a product like the one you received. The paint job isn't anything like the picture and I know the work he sells is expensive.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I thought about putting up a fight about it but here was my thought process... Deception to start with....send the item back....probably will never see another...or my money.... I feel that if people dont tell others about their dis-satisfaction, the company will continue to produce crap. I feel that by letting the "haunt" community know what is going on will either: 1. Make him step up his game and give buyers EXACTLY what is pictured or 2. he'll just go out of business. Either is fine with me, he knew exactly what he was shipping out, he's a small business. I have already left him appropriate feedback so returns or money back are out of the question. 

If he is so worried about feedback he should have sent what was listed in the ad. He brags about his quality and "not wal-mart crap" yet its exactly what he sent! Now that you all know you can find a better merchant to deal with!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

FOLLOW UP: He wrote on my Ebay feedback that I was being a baby about it..lol

Follow-up by visions68 (Aug-14-09 20:35):
if your going to be a baby do it to some one else.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn, and what a very unprofessional response from him. You'd think he'd be clammering to right the wrong instead of trying to belittle you for being short changed. At this point I'd just let it go, he'll run himself aground.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I think this guy has no choice but to refund your money or send you one that is like the one he shows. Sounds like this guy is a turd. Thank you for the warning and i for one will buy nothing from him....ever. With an attitude like that i'm sure he will be out of business in no time..and he would deserve it.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

We are having a discussion on Halloween forum about this as he's a member there. In his defence, he has offered me a refund, including the shipping. I am sure that the "scorching" post I made there has prompted that response. My beef is what was sent in the first place...most people just "take it" and say "oh well" not me...your gonna hear about it....just send what was shown..nothing more, nothing less. Its a Bait and Switch scam and he hopes people wont complain. Im just giving an honest review of this vendor and my experience with his company and product. Good, bad or other.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry for your pain dude. 

You are correct. I had a similar experience buying a head on ebay. The thing was homemade crap, made from a toy that was sold in the 70s. Instead of a refund, I kept the crappy thing and let feedback on the seller. The seller responded that I wanted it free. Which was an absolute lie.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Your totally in the right, and he's totally in the wrong -he's an idiot.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Dully noted,I won't even bother w/ that kind of garbadge...When are people going 2 wise up & stop pulling these cheap small time cons? It's really a shame that people dnt treat each other the way they wish 2 be treated...Maybe it's time 2 revisit Machevellian law again(an eye for an eye). Such hypocrasy in this world,I almost cannot fathom...


----------

